# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Mjekime popullore

## Mina

Do te ishte interesante nje teme e tille ketu. Gjithkush di receta me bime per te kuruar semundje eshte i lutur te postoje ketu. Bimet jane 100% te pranueshme nga organizmi yne dhe nuk japin efekte anesore.

P.sh. guret ne veshka kurohen me fier guri, gjethe delli, bishta qershie etj. Ju le radhen...

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Bimet jane 100% te pranueshme nga organizmi yne dhe nuk japin efekte anesore.


Sigurisht qe kane efekte anesore. Ilacet farmaceutike nga bimet kane ardhur.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mina

> Sigurisht qe kane efekte anesore. Ilacet farmaceutike nga bimet kane ardhur.


Por nuk jane 100% bime. Kane edhe preparate te tjera.

----------


## hope31

Ndersa une kam degjuar se nje pergatitje me gjalp,arra dhe mjalte eshte shume e mire si kure e cila mund te vazhdoje deri ne 40 dite.
Kjo eshte kure gjenerale per ftohjen,melcine,stomakun,reumatizmen.

----------


## Mina

Per bimen e aloes thone qe zhduk tumoret. Ekziston nje pergatitje e vecante e aloes me raki e cila duhet te qendroje ne erresire. Do te perpiqem ta kerkoj materialin dhe ta postoj.
Aloe, ne fakt eshte bime qe perdoret edhe ne semundjet e lekures, djegiet etj. Ka vlera te rralla.

----------


## Harudi

K(c)antarium-i njihet si bimë shëruese edhe tek viset tona (rritet edhe në Kosovë).
Nga përvoja them,(se e kam përdorë edhe vetë nga infektimi i lukthit*) është shumë shëruese për infektime të mbrendshsme të mëlçisë,zorrëve,lukthit etj.
Kjo llojë bime pasi të mblidhet,duhet terur dhe në formë të terur,pastaj disa fije (një tufë e vogël) të saja vendosën në një enë me ujë dhe vlohen,me çka lëshon një ngjyrë të kuqe të mbyllët dhe pihet në formë të çajit,mundësisht pa sheqer (edhe pse ka shije të idhët),kurse efektet e saja janë të menjëhershme.
*Infektimi i lukthit-*të thatit* apo *mullanit* që thuhet në popull!

----------


## mbreta

Ju lutem nese di dikush se mund te ulet cholesteroli ne gjak me ndonje bime mjekuese mund te postoni ndonje informacion.


respekte, 
mbreta

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Por nuk jane 100% bime. Kane edhe preparate te tjera.


Sigurisht por argumenti s'qendron vec ketu. Dhe sikur ilaci X te kishte te njejtat komponente si bima Y, prape se prape, efektet e ilacit X do diheshin me mire se ato te bimes Y sepse duhen vite para se te dale ne treg nje ilac i ri. Ka 4 nivele qe duhet te kalohen para se FDA t'i aprovoje per perdorim ne popullaten e gjere. Keto trials jane te kontrolluar dhe analizat e pjesemarresve ndiqen me rigorozitet.  Dhe atehere kur del ne treg, mbahen shenim efektet anesore.
Tell me when the last time was qe nje procedure e tille u ndoq per ndonje bime. Une per vete s'di te them. Dmth, populli i ka perdorur prej shekujsh bimet, por efektet anesore nuk jane studiuar ashtu sic po studiohen ilacet sot. Ndoshta te vjetrit dine te thone per efektet e dukshme, por CBC apo enzimat e melcise etj etj. s'jane kontrolluar kurre.

Don't get me wrong se une s'jam tifoze e ilaceve and I don't trust most doctors por e thashe sa per bisede.  :buzeqeshje: 

Por tema eshte shume e bukur dhe do isha shume e interesuar te dija dhe preparatet me te thjeshta per kurimin e semundjeve te perditeshme.

Meqe ra fjala, cdo te thote "I THATI" ne shqip? Atje jam lindur e rritur e kurre s'e kisha degjuar me pare.

----------


## angeldust

> Ju lutem nese di dikush se mund te ulet cholesteroli ne gjak me ndonje bime mjekuese mund te postoni ndonje informacion.
> 
> 
> respekte, 
> mbreta


Hudhra mbreta, hudhra... bile  efikasiteti i saj per uljen e kolesterolit nuk eshte aq anektodik sa barnat e tjera bimore. 

Une lexova dhe temen tjeter qe kishe hapur ti per ate mikun tend dhe mund te them qe ato analizat mire do ishte te tregonin edhe llojet e ndryshme te kolesterolit, sepse ka HDL kolesterol te "mire", dhe LDL kolesterol te "keq". Megjithate meqe miku yt duket mbipeshe, shanset jane qe te kete te ngritur LDL. Mjeku s'te ka thene gje? S'te ka dhene ndonje ilac?

OK, se po  e zgjat. Me shume te pegjigjem ne tema tjeter.

P.S.: _Efekti anesor_: Te mban goja ere.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

> Ndersa une kam degjuar se nje pergatitje me gjalp,arra dhe mjalte eshte shume e mire si kure e cila mund te vazhdoje deri ne 40 dite.
> Kjo eshte kure gjenerale per ftohjen,melcine,stomakun,reumatizmen.


P.S.: Mos i jepni asnjehere mjalte femijeve nen 1 vit.

----------


## angeldust

Mina, ti thua "guret ne veshka kurohen me bishta qershie", "Aloe zhduk tumoret" etj.

S'te duken si afirmime teper te forta? Te pakten thuaj ndihmon ne..... filan semundje. Por sidoqofte efikasiteti i barnave bimore nganjehere eshte thashethem, rrallehere ndihmon, por me e keqja eshte se ne produktet bimore ka kaq shume lende te papaster saqe mund te beje reaksion me ilacet e tjera qe merr personi per semundjen qe ka, dhe shpeshhere jua ul efikasitetin. Keshtu dikush perfundon duke paguar shume leke per barna farmaceutike, dhe jua prish efektin me dicka me te lire, qe ne vetvete mund te jete thjesht thashethem.

Ne USA barnat bimore nuk rregullohen nga qeveria, ata qe i prodhojne nuk jane te detyruar qe te provojne efikasitetin e tyre me trials, dhe shpeshhere vetem kur dalin ne treg dhe verehet ndonje problem me to tek njerezit, atehere kujtohet qeveria te nderhyje dhe ta detyroje prodhuesin ta terheqe filan barne nga tregu.

Megjithate ka shume njerez qe ndihen me mire t'i perdorin, kushedi, mund te jete dhe efekti psikologjik. Keshtu qe nese dikujt i pelqen me domosdo te mare barna bimore, le t'i mare. POR, mire do ishte qe te konsultoheshin me mjekun apo farmacistin, sidomos ne rast se marrin shume ilace te tjera shtese.

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Hudhra mbreta, hudhra... bile  efikasiteti i saj per uljen e kolesterolit nuk eshte aq anektodik sa barnat e tjera bimore.


PCP, je e sigurte per kete? Sepse kisha degjuar qe hudhrat te ulin tensionin dhe mua psh. s'me rekomandohen (B.P.= 90/60) por s'kisha degjuar qe ulin dhe kolesterolin. 
Te vetmet qe di per uljen e kolesterolit jane:
1) Ushtrimet Fizike
2) Dieta. Ulja e konsumimit te mishrave te kuq (red meats). Perdorimi me shumice i fruta zarzavate dhe vajit te ullirit (unsaturated fats).

----------


## MisCongeniality

> P.S.: Mos i jepni asnjehere mjalte femijeve nen 1 vit.


Botulism= Floppy Baby Syndrome  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

> PCP, je e sigurte per kete? Sepse kisha degjuar qe hudhrat te ulin tensionin dhe mua psh. s'me rekomandohen (B.P.= 90/60) por s'kisha degjuar qe ulin dhe kolesterolin. 
> Te vetmet qe di per uljen e kolesterolit jane:
> 1) Ushtrimet Fizike
> 2) Dieta. Ulja e konsumimit te mishrave te kuq (red meats). Perdorimi me shumice i fruta zarzavate dhe vajit te ullirit (unsaturated fats).



Jam e sigurt Miss,

ne cdo farmaci ka preparate me origjine hudhre per te ulur kolesterolin.

----------


## angeldust

http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...ump&navCount=0

http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...ump&navCount=0

http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...ush&navCount=0

Por nga te gjitha keto preparate, kesaj _Garlique_ ja kam degjuar emrin me shume ne fakt:
http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...ump&navCount=3

----------


## diikush

AngelDust, ca tjeter pervec hudhres te ndihmon ne uljen e kolesterolit?

Ato kryesoret te dietes dhe gjimnastikes i di, por keto gjerat me te thjeshta per tu bere jane me apealing...   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

diikush, nuk besoj se hudhra do jepte ndonje efekt kushedi ce po mos kombinohej me diete dhe aktivitet fizik. Biles dieta dhe aktiviteti fizik jane me shume here me perparasi ne kete rast.

Pse kollaj eshte te mbash semundjen larg thua ti?

----------


## dardajan

Meqe ra fjala, cdo te thote "I THATI" ne shqip? 

  I  thati  ne  Shqip  i  thone  nje  lloj  puçre  qe  zakonisht  del  ne  prapanice ne  vend  te  lig  i  thone,  kuptove ..  dhe  zakonisht  del  ne  muajt  prill -Mai   sepse  thone  qe  ne  keto  muaj   nderohet  gjaku  , si  puna  e  vajit te  makines  qe  eshte  i  nryshem  ne  dimer  dhe  ne  vere,

ajo  eshte  nje  pucer  me  qelb  dhe  shkakton  shum  dhimje  qe  nuk  te len  me  hec, per  te  shpetuar  prej  saj  duhet  te  shkosh  ne  infermeri  qe  ta  shtrydhin  fort  dhe  ti  nxjerrin  shtratin  e qelbit  eshte  shum  e  dhimbshme un  se  kam  provu  por  kam  pare.

----------


## dardajan

Per  hurdheren  pyesni  ndonje  Japonez pasi  ata  jane  perdoruesit   me    te  medhenj  ne  bote   e  perdorin  njesoj  si  ne   qe   perdorim  qepen per  cdo  gatim.

----------


## dardajan

Qepa eshte  mbreti  i  te  gjithave  

Ju  keshilloj  qe  menjehere  pas  nje  demtimi   shembje   ndrydhje  ,thyerje  ne  trupin  tuaj  para se  te  vini  allci  ne  spital  vini  per  reth  3  ore  qepe  me  kripe  ne  vendin  e  demtuar   pasi  lengu  i  qepes  regjeneron   ne  menyre  te  rrufeshme  te  gjitha  qelizat  e  demtuara ,  nuk  lejon  enjtjen  ose  fryrjen ,dhe  heq  pothuhajse  menjeher  dhembjet ,  por  do  keni  dhimbje  e  forta  ne  5  minutat  e  para ,  mos  vini  qepe  nese  keni  plage  te  hapura ne  trup  pasi  dhimbja  esht  e  padurueshme,
Ky  trajtim  ka  efekt  te  jashtzakonshem  se  aplikohet  ne  oret  e  para  te  demtimit .

kujt  i  intereson  receta  e plote  dhe  menyra  e   lidhjes  le  te  me  pyes..

ndersa  po  te  zhyteni  ne  nje  vaske  me  leng  qepe  lekura  juaj  do  te   rinohet  10 vjet .

----------

